# Kinkajou - Lola the Kinkajou LOL



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Thought I'd post a few more pics of Lola my Kink.

She is just brilliant and very inquisitive. Always investigating new things. Even the cat!

Here she is smelling the pot pouri.










Eating a pear.










Yum yum....More pear!










1st meeting - Whos this then?










Sharing with the cat. This is the 1st time they have been introduced and after this they were playing with each other! Very comical to watch as they were very wary of each other to start with and the cat was chasing Lola's tail :flrt:









Right no more food - I'm off!


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

I'm sure if I looked in the mirror know I would be a stunning shade of green. She's beautiful Matt.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Cheers. She is stunning. Quite strong for the size of her. She had her tail wrapped round my neck last night to balance herself and I thought I was going to be strangled LOL!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

I totally agree Ray i think i have just turned a greeny colour too after looking at them pics :lol2:

Matt she is adorable :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

She is stunning. I want one but I think there is just about enough madness in my house these days!!

Seriously though, are they hard to come by, and do you need any kind of licence to keep them?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

No license required hun but they are pretty difficult to come by they are not as readily available in the UK as skunks are


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

They are hard to come by and carry a high price tag to boot. No license needed. They came off the DWA last year along with all other procyonidae


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

any pictures of enclosure? pleaseeeee 

really love these...omly if i had £1+K spare...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Lovely pics - can we have hundreds more to look at pweese??

*goes off to hunt for care sheets and see how much money the penny jar has...*

*think I'm going to be disappointed*


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Ally said:


> Lovely pics - can we have hundreds more to look at pweese??
> 
> *goes off to hunt for care sheets and see how much money the penny jar has...*
> 
> *think I'm going to be disappointed*


:lol2: I find myself looking around the house for things I could sell...strangely enough a lot of the stuff I see is Lou's :whistling2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

SELL SELL SELL!! :lol2::lol2:

I'd love more and more, but as already stated, they are difficult to find


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> SELL SELL SELL!! :lol2::lol2:
> 
> I'd love more and more, but as already stated, they are difficult to find


If im ever your way matt im coming with big pockets for lots of cuddles :lol2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

great....


now i want one :flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> great....
> 
> 
> now i want one :flrt:


 
well Andy if we go to matts for cuddles together you can look a pleb with big pockets an we can pinch her :lol2::lol2:

(only joking matty:lol2


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well Andy if we go to matts for cuddles together you can look a pleb with big pockets an we can pinch her :lol2::lol2:
> 
> (only joking matty:lol2


OMG that sounded so wrong LOL i ment cuddles of Lola not andy :blush::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> If im ever your way matt im coming with big pockets for lots of cuddles :lol2::lol2:


Your more than welcome to pop in and have a cuddle from her 

I'll be checking your big pockets before you leave though LOL


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> Your more than welcome to pop in and have a cuddle from her


 
YAY cool fanko :flrt::flrt:

im gonna stop digging holes for myself now :lol2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> well Andy if we go to matts for cuddles together you can look a pleb with big pockets an we can pinch her :lol2::lol2:
> 
> (only joking matty:lol2


deal

we could go there for dinner and leave with a kinkkajou,

saying that how do we split it, halve halve or we take turns to look after it, like a old married couple that hate each and split the children


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

and you can cuddle me anyday :lol2:

i'm 6'2 of squishyness


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Fixx said:


> :lol2: I find myself looking around the house for things I could sell...strangely enough a lot of the stuff I see is Lou's :whistling2:


I do this too. I've just bought a job lot of some jewellery cheap on ebay to try and make a few quid to put into my animal account.

And if anybody wants to buy a pair of 13 year old twin girls with attitude and no idea what the words "tidy" and "no" mean, please pm me with offers. :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> deal
> 
> we could go there for dinner and leave with a kinkkajou,
> 
> saying that how do we split it, halve halve or we take turns to look after it, like a old married couple that hate each and split the children


 
lol you will have to come and live here i have 2 sofas so your sorted :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> and you can cuddle me anyday :lol2:
> 
> i'm 6'2 of squishyness


 
awwwwww are you purposely tryin to make me blush now andy :blush::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> lol you will have to come and live here i have 2 sofas so your sorted :lol2:


2 sofa's and 7 dogs!!!!!

i got no chance of getting space, or any sleep, husky ass in my face, staffy of my head, mally x chewing my toes, and springer spaniel ear in my mouth, ferrets down my pants 

:lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> awwwwww are you purposely tryin to make me blush now andy :blush::lol2:


sorry :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> 2 sofa's and 7 dogs!!!!!
> 
> i got no chance of getting space, or any sleep, husky ass in my face, staffy of my head, mally x chewing my toes, and springer spaniel ear in my mouth, ferrets down my pants
> 
> :lol2:


sounds like heaven dont it andy :whistling2::lol2:


----------



## RasperAndy (Sep 21, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> sounds like heaven dont it andy :whistling2::lol2:


yup,

sounds very warm :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

RasperAndy said:


> sorry :blush:


LOL :2thumb:



RasperAndy said:


> yup,
> 
> sounds very warm :lol2:


 
Yips definately warm :2thumb:


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

Matt and Ray *lou does the pursin' o' the lips, the foldin' o' the arms and the tappin' o' the feets* I leave Ray alone for 5 minutes and you are convincing him to flog my Rhino iggys :whip:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

I am super duper jealous I need one in my life :flrt: 
Whats her enclosure like? do you have any piccies? How often do you have her in the house and for what amount of time?

Something to keep in mind for the future.

Sorry for the questions just i know all the basics and things like this they dont really tell you on the net.


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

loulou said:


> Matt and Ray *lou does the pursin' o' the lips, the foldin' o' the arms and the tappin' o' the feets* I leave Ray alone for 5 minutes and you are convincing him to flog my Rhino iggys :whip:


Ooh Rhino iggy's.....Not as cute as a Kink though are they :lol2: Ray could always give you a stern look and say "Please, please, please"!!


----------



## Matt Lusty (Aug 20, 2008)

purpleskyes said:


> I am super duper jealous I need one in my life :flrt:
> Whats her enclosure like? do you have any piccies? How often do you have her in the house and for what amount of time?


:lol2: No enclosure pics I'm afraid. More to do with mine and the animals security. It's basically an outside aviary setup with an indoor section in a shed. Both indoor and outdoor enclosures have lots of branches and rope swings and also hollow logs that have food placed inside to stimulate her to 'dig' it out. She has soft meadow hay as a substrate and the indoor section is heated.

She is brought inside on a daily basis to interact and have companionship with us. She will spend about an hour or 2 with us before decides to trot off in search of her home.:flrt:


----------



## serz (May 8, 2006)

OMG-i want one. Deffo on my xmas list ha ha. 

Really stunning i am soooo jealous


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Lola is absolutely stunning and obviously has a great home with you :2thumb:
Bottle gree:mrgreen:n with envy here :2thumb:


----------



## purpleskyes (Oct 15, 2007)

Matt Lusty said:


> :lol2: No enclosure pics I'm afraid. More to do with mine and the animals security. It's basically an outside aviary setup with an indoor section in a shed. Both indoor and outdoor enclosures have lots of branches and rope swings and also hollow logs that have food placed inside to stimulate her to 'dig' it out. She has soft meadow hay as a substrate and the indoor section is heated.
> 
> She is brought inside on a daily basis to interact and have companionship with us. She will spend about an hour or 2 with us before decides to trot off in search of her home.:flrt:


Can totally understand the security thing, thanks for the answers :2thumb:


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

wow i actually want one in the future she is beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Matt Lusty said:


> Thought I'd post a few more pics of Lola my Kink.
> 
> She is just brilliant and very inquisitive. Always investigating new things. Even the cat!
> 
> ...


 

You are very lucky to have been able to get one of these, i will be buying in the future with also the possiblity of squirrel monkey, only thing is as im sure your aware of its nigh impossible to litter train them


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

seen these guys in the wild. stunning creatures, and very interesting, but i cant help but think they are better off there. 

nice animal though mate!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

carpy said:


> seen these guys in the wild. stunning creatures, and very interesting, but i cant help but think they are better off there.
> 
> nice animal though mate!


same with any animal tbh


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

carpy said:


> seen these guys in the wild. stunning creatures, and very interesting, but i cant help but think they are better off there.
> 
> nice animal though mate!





Nebbz said:


> same with any animal tbh


:lol2: I love that point of view. I just wish animals could talk lol

All I know is if I was an animal, I would opt for the nirvana of being kept in captivity where I was guaranteed medical care, warmth, food, water and safety from being murdered for someone's lunch every day at every step I took.

But maybe some animals would prefer freedom to dying of old age in comfort. Who knows.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Matt Lusty said:


> :lol2: No enclosure pics I'm afraid. More to do with mine and the animals security. It's basically an outside aviary setup with an indoor section in a shed. Both indoor and outdoor enclosures have lots of branches and rope swings and also hollow logs that have food placed inside to stimulate her to 'dig' it out. She has soft meadow hay as a substrate and the indoor section is heated.
> 
> She is brought inside on a daily basis to interact and have companionship with us. She will spend about an hour or 2 with us before decides to trot off in search of her home.:flrt:


Fair enough mate 

How big is it then? or approx size...?

Thanky Youuu (Y)

Would really love one and have spoke to rory about one lol


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

oh she is gorgeous!

i've wanted a kinkajou for about a year now :flrt: i've decided it's just not practical yet, i'd want her to have a proper enclosure outside, with an indoor and outdoor space as yours does, the garden here just isn't big enough! =[

i'm really jelous!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

:whistling2::whistling2h matt me thinks you need to be puttin some more pics of Lola up :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

me thinks emma doesnt always speak rubbish! haha onl6n joking, deffo need more pics!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> me thinks emma doesnt always speak rubbish! haha onl6n joking, deffo need more pics!


 
be very careful you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

Hehe, what!?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> Hehe, what!?


 
I already told ya before i am trainin hav an siku to do the ready aim an fire thing :devil: i could test it out on you :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

if i could get to meet hav and siku i wouldn't mind! plus it will help me with knowing what the smells actually like! haha. Will defniitly be up for that!  Just remind me to wear throw away clothes. 

love you! hahahahaah


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

farmercoope said:


> if i could get to meet hav and siku i wouldn't mind! plus it will help me with knowing what the smells actually like! haha. Will defniitly be up for that!  Just remind me to wear throw away clothes.
> 
> love you! hahahahaah


 
mwuahahahahahahhahaha i will i will hee hee 


i know im really gonna have to try an come over sometime and bring the nuttas with me :lol2:


----------



## farmercoope (Aug 19, 2008)

you definitly are! lucy wants you to aswell! we could hold our own skunk meet! but ill be the one without a skunk, you can lend me one! haha


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> :lol2: I love that point of view. I just wish animals could talk lol
> 
> All I know is if I was an animal, I would opt for the nirvana of being kept in captivity where I was guaranteed medical care, warmth, food, water and safety from being murdered for someone's lunch every day at every step I took.
> 
> But maybe some animals would prefer freedom to dying of old age in comfort. Who knows.


 I think I would be one of the latter. Freedom over comfort any day for me.


----------



## chrisseyd (Dec 28, 2010)

*Kinkajou*

I have looking for a baby kinkajou for several years,where did you get yours from,i am determined this year to get a baby. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

haha…..yeah, good luck with that! You and the rest of the world:roll2:


----------

